# Sporeggar ruf farmen wie und wo ?



## Kawada (29. August 2007)

Also ich wollt ma fragen ob mir wer helfen kann ich bin noch unfreundlich bei denen und würd gern wissen wie ich den ruf hoch pushen kann bitte um hilfe.


----------



## kcirta (29. August 2007)

Kawada schrieb:


> Also ich wollt ma fragen ob mir wer helfen kann ich bin noch unfreundlich bei denen und würd gern wissen wie ich den ruf hoch pushen kann bitte um hilfe.



du kannst die ficher ganz im nord osten kileln die geben 15 ruf auf unfreundlich


----------



## Kawada (29. August 2007)

die inner höhle oder was ?


----------



## SaraNoxx (30. August 2007)

ganz im Südwesten der Zangarmarschen rennt auch so kleiner Sporegar rum und jammert, bei dem kannste Quests annehmen die auch Ruf bringen, später dann in Sporegar selber auch einige, da bekommste dann auch Quests für den Echsenkessel, da gibts dann auch noch wiederholbare Quests für Ruf.


----------



## Vintersorg (30. August 2007)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?aid=265


----------



## Nuffiano (31. August 2007)

Bin jetzt aber wohlwollend, komme aber nicht auf respektvoll? 

Muß ich da erst die Tiefensumpf Quests machen?


----------



## Issen1 (1. September 2007)

Nein, nicht unbedingt,
du kannst auch einfach die Rufqs weitermachen...

MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2007)

@ Nuffiano

Warum klickst du nicht auf den Link der über deinem Beitrag steht? Damit sollten sich wohl alle weiteren Fragen erübrigen oder?


----------

